# the perfect mount



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

rick
what type/size/color of pheasant would be considered a once
in a life time bird. i am waiting for the perfect specimen before i have one mounted. the same question for ducks, geese.
i am looking for the wow factor


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! It remains true with the bird of a lifetime. Maybe something special happened on the hunt? Incredible retrieve by your four legged friend? Who knows...
With Pheasants, just look for a bird that is feathered out nice. Those make the best mounts...NOT TAIL SIZE or Spur sizes...Same with ducks...Great Plummage makes the best mounts, not size!


----------

